# ICC Master Electrician Exam



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm going to take my ICC Master's exam tomorrow via Pearson Vue. I'm curious if they will allow me to have any inserts in my code book? I have the Tom Henry "Reminders for the Electrician" and "Formula Insert Pages". Do any of you have personal experience taking the test with them?



Dave


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

bartstop said:


> I'm going to take my ICC Master's exam tomorrow via Pearson Vue. I'm curious if they will allow me to have any inserts in my code book? I have the Tom Henry "Reminders for the Electrician" and "Formula Insert Pages". Do any of you have personal experience taking the test with them?
> 
> Dave


Its been 5 yrs but i think its bare code book only and the make u sift thru it upside down ( so u dont have notes in it) 

Good luck and use all the time u need!

Get there early!


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

You cant have any paper in your code book, but you can write all you want in the code book


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. That's kinda what I figured so I wrote all the important things down where I could.

I'm nervous as hell. I really need to pass this. Hope I can sleep tonight. 




Dave


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, how do you think u scored?


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, I didn't sleep worth a dam and was a nervous wreck when I got to the testing center, but I PASSED!! You guys were right, the Proctor took my code book and went through it. The bare book is all you get.

Time to start looking for a van. :thumbsup:


Dave


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> Well, how do you think u scored?


They don't give you the score, just pass or fail. So I know I got at least 75%. All the practice tests I took, (Snapz, Tom Henry) I scored upper 80's. This test was very comparable or maybe a bit easier. So upper 80's low 90's maybe.



Dave


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

bartstop said:


> They don't give you the score, just pass or fail. So I know I got at least 75%. All the practice tests I took, (Snapz, Tom Henry) I scored upper 80's. This test was very comparable or maybe a bit easier. So upper 80's low 90's maybe.
> 
> Dave


I got a cert that had score on mine... It was all official... It was printed on anti copy paper and stuff!


----------

